# Dead hylomantis lemur tree frog PLEASE HELP!



## frogfanatic302 (May 10, 2013)

Hello all, I've been reading forums on dendroboard for years but just registered! Not sure if this should be posted here or under the tree frogs category. But heres my problem...

I bought 2 Hylomantis lemur tree frogs from a show about a week and a half ago (I think the 27th) and they both seemed really healthy and active. They are from the UE line, i'm pretty sure thats all thats available anyway. But yesterday I found one of them sitting on the ground with its front legs on a plant, and awake during the day. He looked somewhat discolored as if he was marbled half daytime colors and half night time colors. I turned out the lights for the night and threw some crickets in. This morning I found him in a different spot, very bloated. I figured he might have eaten all of the crickets I threw in, as he was slightly bigger than the other frog. I turned the lights on and left him for a while to see if he would climb back into the plants. After he didnt move I decided to grab him to try a warm water soak and he was already DEAD. He was sitting perfectly upright, his back legs stretched out, but appeared to be on all fours with his eyes wide open. He still looked so alive. Please help me to help figure out what may have caused this! I dont want the same thing to happen to the other.

The set up:
A small exo terra, a few terrarium approved plants grown in rock wool cubes (gave them a rinse anyway), the top is mostly covered in suran wrap for humidity, the bottom is paper towels on top of a small layer of cocoa fiber just to ensure they didnt dry out while I was at work. I mist them daily and try to keep a little condensation towards the back but have it drier up front. I fed only small crickets dusted with repcal Calcium plus D3. I dont have proof either ate, I see a lot of dead crickets, and little to no fecal matter. I have a small fan across the room blowing at the whole reptile/amphibian set up just for a little air movement.

Please help me, im no beginner and I'm very confused why this happened. I've had a poster of these frogs since I was a little kid and I feel terrible one has already died on my watch, especially considering they are an endangered species. I've just contacted the vendor to see if he has any ideas, waiting on a response, just wanted multiple opinions.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. I have wanted some Lemurs since they were on the cover of Reptiles magazine 7-8 years ago. The first things I would suspect would be environmental. What are your temps? What do you use for water? Misting system? What about a pool area, is it filtered? Stagnant? What do you feed besides crickets? Do you supplement? What about the terrarium, is there ANYTHING that could possibly be suspected as toxic? If in a live planted tank, did you remove all the soil from the roots before planting them (fertilizer pellets). How is the other frog acting?


----------



## frogfanatic302 (May 10, 2013)

Temps are roughly 75 f day and 70 f nightime. For misting I use hand misters, with treated tap water (I have well water), small water dish that is changed out as needed, although they didnt have it for a few days but I doubt that was enough to cause this. Usually only feed crickets to my frogs as they dont show interest in much else, and I supplement with repcal Calcium plus D3 at every feeding, and either repcal or repitive multivitamin about once a week. But I havent had them long enough for supplements to take affect, and I'm not sure sure they had been eating. The plants were grown for terrarium use and in rock wool (a spongy substance) so no dirt was present and I gave them a good rinse to wash out any possible fertilizers. The other frog seems fine tucked under a leaf and still normal colors, just a little thin, but then again thats normal for this species


----------



## frogfanatic302 (May 10, 2013)

By the way I reposted this thread because there was a typo in the title of the first one, I didnt want my thread to go ignored! sorry, if a moderator could delete the other one it would be appreciated


----------



## Mike1980 (Apr 10, 2013)

I had a similiar situation with a pacman fog of all things. It sounds like the frog may have ingested some cocco fiber and became impacted maybe? People say cocco fiber can be passed but who knows? That may explain the bloating.


----------



## frogfanatic302 (May 10, 2013)

Never really had a bad experience with cocoa fiber, but there is a layer of paper towels on top of the cocoa fiber for now so I dont think thats the issue here. The bloating happened very quickly, but I guess it was after it had already died. Still unsure on the cause of death though. It was the better looking of the two and its condition deterioated very rapidly


----------

